# Next project: Inquart



## Tndavid (Dec 20, 2016)

Next lil project will be some karat gold inquarting. Parting with 2 or 3 Dil. Hno3 baths then aqua regia dissolution. Ahhhhh, I love my life. Will post pics of process on this thread with final yield hopefully in the coveted gallery section. Thank you guys for allowing me to learn and share my progress.


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 22, 2016)

Start of 1st 50/50 bath.


Start of 2nd 50/50 bath.


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 22, 2016)

2nd bath finished her off. Rinsed really good and now AR.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 22, 2016)

So can we expect another bottomless pipe out of this run?  
Or will our hero choke under the pressure and melt a dud?  
Tune in next time for the dramatic conclusion to "Project: Inquart" :G 

Now a word from our sponsors...


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 22, 2016)

UncleBenBen said:


> So can we expect another bottomless pipe out of this run?
> Or will our hero choke under the pressure and melt a dud?
> Tune in next time for the dramatic conclusion to "Project: Inquart" :G
> 
> Now a word from our sponsors...


Bahahaha. Love it. I literally spewed coke on my screen. Lol. Should be a lil over 20g, so we'll see. Hopefully no choking. Can't wait to get my new funnels and filters. Sho will help me out, as I am embarrassed to say, still newbie coffee filtering. And man does it take a bunch of filtering. :shock:


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 22, 2016)

1st hcl wash of Au powder.


----------



## jonn (Dec 23, 2016)

Looking good :lol:


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 23, 2016)

Thank you Jonn. And here's the mud. And it dried out really nice but unfortunately so did my acetylene tank. To be continued.....


----------



## Platdigger (Dec 23, 2016)

UncleBenBen, That was hilarious! I felt like I was watching an old batman episode or something when I read it.


----------



## upcyclist (Dec 23, 2016)

Looks good!

If you're going to do a second refine, you can do that before you refill your acetylene


----------



## justinhcase (Dec 23, 2016)

upcyclist said:


> Looks good!
> 
> If you're going to do a second refine, you can do that before you refill your acetylene


Or use LPG for melting and save your acetylene for welding.
LPG have a better BTU for melting, is much cheaper than acetylene and will run through most of the same kit, just have to make sure your fuel line will not degrade. with the alternate fuel.


----------



## upcyclist (Dec 23, 2016)

A furnace would probably be cheaper per run than acetylene or LPG, but some of us don't have multiple tanks of fuels and multiple torches  When I buy a torch system, it's most likely going to be oxy/acetylene so I can use it for casting, smithing, and refining.


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 23, 2016)

upcyclist said:


> Looks good!
> 
> If you're going to do a second refine, you can do that before you refill your acetylene


That's probably on my agenda for today. Gotta do some Christmas chores 1st. But we will have an end product by tonight.


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 23, 2016)

justinhcase said:


> upcyclist said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good!
> ...


Yes another buddy just told me about lpg. That might go on my late Christmas list. :shock:


----------



## justinhcase (Dec 23, 2016)

upcyclist said:


> A furnace would probably be cheaper per run than acetylene or LPG, but some of us don't have multiple tanks of fuels and multiple torches  When I buy a torch system, it's most likely going to be oxy/acetylene so I can use it for casting, smithing, and refining.


mostly to do with quantity, small melts are very much cheaper and faster with a torch ,whereas larger melts need the furnace.
LPG and acetylene can run through the same kit as long as you have the right fuel hose,£30 a tank as apposed to £200.
I use HO, Ox/acetylene, Ox/Propane, Forced air Propane ,and two different natural air draw propane burner's most weeks.
Much like the right pen nib, having the right one for the job makes all the difference.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 23, 2016)

Meanwhile.... Trouble back at the Dave Cave.... :? 

Arch nemesis Colloid has summoned a group of slime bags known as The Hydroxides to steal our hero's acetalene. :twisted: 

Will Colloid succeed with his evil plan? Or will our Golden God melt in spite of this evil plot against him? 

Tune in next time. Same gold time, same gold station...


----------



## upcyclist (Dec 23, 2016)

Hey look, BenBen made eggnog!


----------



## justinhcase (Dec 23, 2016)

upcyclist said:


> Hey look, BenBen made eggnog!


Don't Know if he is a making it.
But I am glad to see he is defiantly drinking it :lol: 
Merry Christmas to all and I do hope you are all eating and drinking your fill.
Luv ya all.
J


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 23, 2016)

upcyclist said:


> Hey look, BenBen made eggnog!



:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Haha! Can't stand the stuff, but how I do enjoy the ingredients! Four whole days off work and I'm going to make the most of it!

Have a great Christmas every body!


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 23, 2016)

UncleBenBen said:


> upcyclist said:
> 
> 
> > Hey look, BenBen made eggnog!
> ...


Bahahaha!! You are great man!! And a very merry Christmas to everyone..


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 23, 2016)

Tinkered around while waiting for gas and run it again. Here is my powder before any washes.


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 23, 2016)

Powder after 3 water washes and 1 hcl wash.


----------



## anachronism (Dec 24, 2016)

That's pretty good!


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 24, 2016)

And the end product. Sorry about the quality of the pics. 





And if you click on the pic with the scale, you can see the smiling idiot with the phone taking the picture. Lol. As my buddy Topher would say.


----------



## anachronism (Dec 24, 2016)

Look pretty good from here. I've got some stepping up to do -


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 24, 2016)

And once again, our hero wins the day!

Nice job!


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it.  UncleBenBen, I love the narrating. Keep it coming. Lol


----------

